# jmfs live cd options



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i noticed there was an option to remove space for advertizements or something like that (i did not check the wording closely since i dont know what it does)

i was wondering does the tivo boxes store the commercials as separate files from the content? if so then would that option allow commercial free content?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ejonesss said:


> i noticed there was an option to remove space for advertizements or something like that (i did not check the wording closely since i dont know what it does)
> 
> i was wondering does the tivo boxes store the commercials as separate files from the content? if so then would that option allow commercial free content?


If you happen to be awake in the middle of the night, see if you can catch the TiVo recording something called TeleWorld Paid Programming.

If you watch it, you'll see the various things the TiVo keeps on hand to run if you click on the stuff at the bottom of menus, like new show previews or paper towel coupon offers.

The commercials that actually run during shows get recorded as part of the shows and the TiVo can't tell them apart from any other part of the show.

And only if you're using jmfs on a Premiere would you use the version of SuperSize on it.

If you're using it on a Series 3 HD or HD XL, then you want the WinMFS version of SuperSize.

But then again, if you're upgrading any Series 3, you can go ahead and do the whole thing with WinMFS ever since a couple of software upgrades ago, and skip jmfs entirely.

SuperSize either tells the TiVo not to reserve hard drive space for the TeleWorld stuff, or it keeps the increase in drive size from increasing the reserved space on a % basis, I'm not sure which.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Supersize must not use all of the space because I still get star ads with video attached.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Supersize must not use all of the space because I still get star ads with video attached.


As I was trying to respond before the power failure, I'm pretty sure the TiVo is coded to reserve a % of the original drive space, which is enough for the half hour of paid programming, and when you "embiggen" the drive, x% of more is more, but it's not needed, so Supersize does something to make it use a % equal to the same amount in GB that it originally reserved.

That's my guess and I'm sticking to it 'til someone who actually knows speaks up.


----------

